# "Beginner" bow for 9 year old girl



## kdubya

Let me preface by admitting I have zero knowledge of bows and/or equipment.

One of my twin girls has expressed strong interest in hunting and archery. 
We have two acres and I was thinking about maybe getting her some hay bales and tack some targets for her to shoot at. 

Any ideas for a moderate budget beginner bow for target practice?

Additional advice is also appreciated.

Thanks ya'll.

Kelly


----------



## shuddabeenhereyesterday

One of the best bow packages on the market in my opinion is the "Diamond Edge" I bought my 10 yr old boy one in May and he loves it. It is a compound bow with draw weight range of 30 - 50 pounds and draw length adustments from 24" to 28" so it will grow as she does. This is a Hunting bow. Now, if she just wants to shoot you could buy her a Mathews Genisis bow.

Shudda............


----------



## kdubya

shuddabeenhereyesterday said:


> One of the best bow packages on the market in my opinion is the "Diamond Edge" I bought my 10 yr old boy one in May and he loves it. It is a compound bow with draw weight range of 30 - 50 pounds and draw length adustments from 24" to 28" so it will grow as she does. This is a Hunting bow. Now, if she just wants to shoot you could buy her a Mathews Genisis bow.
> 
> Shudda............


I had the Genesis pulled up on another page. 
http://www.bowhuntingstuff.com/product/GENESIS_BOW/Mathews_Genesis_Bow.html

Kelly


----------



## 300 R.U.M.-DUM

I agree 100% I bought the wife this same bow and honestly after pulling hers back a couple of times I wanted to put my Diamond black-ice up for a bit.. The edge is a very versitile and forgiving bow IMO.


shuddabeenhereyesterday said:


> One of the best bow packages on the market in my opinion is the "Diamond Edge" I bought my 10 yr old boy one in May and he loves it. It is a compound bow with draw weight range of 30 - 50 pounds and draw length adustments from 24" to 28" so it will grow as she does. This is a Hunting bow. Now, if she just wants to shoot you could buy her a Mathews Genisis bow.
> 
> Shudda............


----------



## Rack Ranch

I've been a level 1 archery instructor for 5 years and the 4-H archery instructor in my county for the same time period. While the post above have mentioned some good starter compounds I would not start your kiddos off with compounds. Instead, I would recommend they start out with a bare bow(no sights) recurve and learn the 9 steps to the ten ring and the fundamentals of archery. A good recurve can be purchased for around $100.00 dollars. They can be shot very easily in the back yard and set up is very simple. They are also very durable. This will also be a good way for you to become familar with archery as well. Call your county extension agent and find out if your county has a shooting sports program..

Let me know if you have any questions at all..Walker


----------



## Dead Wait

My son's first bow was one of those Parker package deals from Gander MTN. 40-50lb limbs. So far, so good.


----------



## Chunky

I believe Parker and Browning both have youth models that can be upgraded as the child grows. When my daughters started I got them a Jennings. That bow has been passed down three times and killed a doe for a young man this year.

Whatever you decide to get her, make sure it fits her and is not too heavy. If it is, she will get frustrated/not have fun, and quit.

I shoot all recurves and longbows....for fun you just can't beat them. However, having said that, it is much easier to get proficient with a compound. It would really depend on the temperment of the kid and the long term goal on weather I would say go traditional or compound.

I like helping kids get started, so don't hesitate to ask or help or guidance.


----------



## Findeep

Diamond Edge make a good youth bow. I have seen in a bow hunting mag that Fuse is making a new youth bow with an adjustable draw length to keep her in it for a few years with optional pink camo for the gals


----------



## bountyhunter

Rack Ranch said:


> I've been a level 1 archery instructor for 5 years and the 4-H archery instructor in my county for the same time period. While the post above have mentioned some good starter compounds I would not start your kiddos off with compounds. Instead, I would recommend they start out with a bare bow(no sights) recurve and learn the 9 steps to the ten ring and the fundamentals of archery. A good recurve can be purchased for around $100.00 dollars. They can be shot very easily in the back yard and set up is very simple. They are also very durable. This will also be a good way for you to become familar with archery as well. Call your county extension agent and find out if your county has a shooting sports program..
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions at all..Walker


Walker is so very right! However if you decide to go the compound route, take your daughter over to Santa Fe Archery and they can fix her up right. Steve and the guys will be able to answer all your questions and fit a good setup for you daughter. The big key when you leave the bow will be set up right and your daughter will be happy. You could save some money going to Bass Pro or Gander Mountain, but there is a good chance they will not have it setup right.


----------



## Surffishwant2B

*Recurve is the way to start....*



Rack Ranch said:


> I've been a level 1 archery instructor for 5 years and the 4-H archery instructor in my county for the same time period. While the post above have mentioned some good starter compounds I would not start your kiddos off with compounds. Instead, I would recommend they start out with a bare bow(no sights) recurve and learn the 9 steps to the ten ring and the fundamentals of archery. A good recurve can be purchased for around $100.00 dollars. They can be shot very easily in the back yard and set up is very simple. They are also very durable. This will also be a good way for you to become familar with archery as well. Call your county extension agent and find out if your county has a shooting sports program..
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions at all..Walker


Walker is right. I worked in a pro shop years ago and the kids that started
with a recurve are better shots when they started shooting a compound.

Also rabbit hunting is a blast with a recurve.

Good Luck

Tracy


----------

